# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Regresso ao vicio

## Bruno Morais

Boas, depois de 2 anos com o aquario nú, só tinha 4 peixes, voltei.
Aqui fica o registo pra recomeçar:
Aquario : 120 x 60 x 60
Skimer: Seaclone tunning ( fiz varias alterações e  escuma k nem um doido)
40 kg de rocha viva
2 Sun Sun Vibration Pump JVP-201 ( 6.000 lts cada)
Filtro externo Eihm (com resinas e carvao activo)
Calha com 4 t5 de 54w (2 white e 2 actinicas) e 2 HQI 150w

2 ocelaris
1 pomacanthus xanthometopon
1 Donzela (nao sei qual a especie)
1 watchmen goby
1 Scopas
2 ermitas (unicos sobreviventes)
1 Hispidus
2 turbos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Então e não há umas fotos?

Abraço,

----------


## Bruno Morais

Calma, um passo de cada vez  :Coradoeolhos:  
Este FDS vou fazer TPA e irei tirar umas fotos.

----------


## Bruno Morais



----------


## Bruno Morais

A camera não é das melhores e o fotografo então, nem se fala. :P

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas
O xanthometopon é um peixe espectacular, mas diz-me uma coisa, ainda não provou nada?

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Morais

De facto é bastante bonito, e posso dizer que "ainda" não andou a fazer estragos, mas também não he dou hipoteses pra tal. Adora mysis e nori. O segredo está em colocar a nori em diferentes sitios no aquário. Assim que conseguir posto uma foto dele.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas Nuno,
Gostei Bastante do aquário, mas o xanthometopon ainda não se "portou mal" com os corais?

----------

